# Hops Combinations



## maltedhopalong (23/4/08)

Hi All,

My LHBS only stocks Pride of Ringwood in the form of flowers. The only other hops he carries are the teabag finishing hops. Was just wondering if I used POR flowers for bittering, would the taste conflict with then using saaz or hallertau or tettnanger finishing hops? (I included all three on the off chance that anyone feels that it conflicts with some types and not the others)

Thinking I really should go online and get proper hops anyway, but at my low levels of production, it adds a fair bit (percentage wise) to the cost of a brew to have hops mailed to me every time.


----------



## troydo (23/4/08)

While not directly answering the question....i would grab some 90 gm packs from ross of things you think you will use, then use what you want seal up the bags and chuck em in the freezer they will keep fine!


----------



## Fourstar (23/4/08)

yeah i'd have to agree, buy a bulk off Ross, A few 90g's each of some American, Noble and English. You be stocked for the season and never have to worry about tea-bagging again!


----------



## maltedhopalong (23/4/08)

never have to worry about tea-bagging again???

Oh... hops.


I thought generally accepted consensus was that freezing is no good?


----------



## Stuster (23/4/08)

No, keep your hops in the freezer, just make sure they are well sealed.


----------



## Duff (23/4/08)

Troydo said:


> While not directly answering the question....i would grab some 90 gm packs from ross of things you think you will use, then use what you want seal up the bags and chuck em in the freezer they will keep fine!



Except Pride of Ringwood  

Only use fresh.


----------



## Fourstar (23/4/08)

The issue is poor sealing and storage, freeze in airtight containers or as i do, wrap in cling film like a butcher does on a whole scotch fillet! Nothing will penetrate that!

I thank my days of working at subway! i could wrap/roll a sub tighter than a cuban cigar!

Maybe im like that Seinfeld episode, the Dominicans rolling the explosive crepe`s too tight! My hops always smell Cryovac FRESH!


----------

